# Poisoning a Predator



## elsmitro

I have been loosing some of my birds to a predator lately.  The coons and lesser beasts have been easy to thin out with live traps.  What I have now has to be a fox or coyote.  I am not having any luck with leg traps or snares so I am thinking about putting poison out.

  I found this recipe:

-4 oz pepsi
-2oz fly bait (some use slug cuz did not have fly)(sometimes called "Golden Maltrin" or "Blue Streak" (Farnam Company). It can be found at feed stores, or hardware supply stores.)(some people said they didn't use any soda, just wet cat food and fly bait)
-handful of catfood
-place in shallow dish

Has anyone here used it?  Will it work?  Are the proportions accurate for 1 dose?

Thanks!


----------



## Melensdad

You may want to try automotive antifreeze.  It is very lethal.  It smells sweet and is attractive to animals and kids.  Make sure you don't have any children about or friendly neighborhood dogs if you set out a few small trays of it, a tablespoon will kill a German Shepard size dog.

I've used poison in the past to good success but I remove it during the day and set it back out in the evening.


----------



## bczoom

What kinds of traps were you using?

Have you tried any conibear traps?  I've found them to work better than a leg trap.  Take one of your smaller catches (dead) or other bait and put it in something tubular (like a 6" piece of pipe).  Put a conibear trap in front of the entrance. (Both ends if the pipe is open).

When it goes for the bait the conibear trap should get it.  If sized properly for the target varmint, it should kill it very quickly.  If not a good hit or the animal is the wrong size, it'll act as a body trap until you finish it off.  My experience is they'll catch at least 95% of the time.

Check with some neighbors or friends.  This type of trap is pretty common so many have some laying around, especially if they have a pond or something where they need to catch muskrats.  If they don't have any, they're pretty cheap to buy.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I would not use Antifreeze if you worry about being humain.  If not then Antifreeze is a sure way.  Anti freeze makes its victoms dehydrate to death.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Your doing it all wrong . Go to the store and buy some natural sponges Tear them in 2 or 3 inch chucks . Fry them in bacon grease . Dogs ,wolves or coyotes can’t digest sponges . They plug up and die ,if and when they eat them ..


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Its most likely a fox if they are in your area.


----------



## Dargo

BigAl said:
			
		

> Your doing it all wrong . Go to the store and buy some natural sponges Tear them in 2 or 3 inch chucks . Fry them in bacon grease . Dogs ,wolves or coyotes can’t digest sponges . They plug up and die ,if and when they eat them ..



Bob ought to know that one!!  Back in college days there was this dog next to our fraternity that frickin' barked 24 hours a day 7 days a week.  I mean this damn dog barked non-stop!  When I knocked on their door to ask the owner if he could please stop his dog from barking so I could study, he all but told me to f off.  I think he wanted to, but figured I'd lose it; he opted to just say "I can't control dogs.  Bye".

Anyway, it was in college that I learned that the natural sponges (which could be bought at Target) worked extremely well for the above purpose when fried up in some old bacon grease.  It was nice and crispy, smelled great, and was like a little bacon smelling dog biscuit.  I tossed it over the fence to him one night and he gobbled it right up.  He still barked like a dog possessed for about two more days.  After that, I never heard from him, nor saw him, ever again.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

While training for the phone company in California we had a German Shepard that when the owner was home he let us in the back yard.  The owner was present and we petted the dog and made friends.  So we climbed the pole and were working for about an hour or so.  The home owner we saw leave in his car.  No big deal we had a new friend.  So we climbed down the pole and petted the dog again.  When the dog realized we were going to leave he would block us.  He would start growling and such.  He wouldnt let us over by the pole either.  So I took out my Klient tool BIG Magnisium all purpose phone wrench and when the dog growled at me again I smacked him in the head and knocked him unconciuse.  WE LEFT.  About a year later I returned back to the same house and needed access again so I knocked on the door and said hi do you remember me I'm with SBC?  "Oh yes I do.  You were here awhile ago, the same day my dog died"  He never asked anything and I never volunteered any information.


----------



## dzalphakilo

This is an excuse to go get yourself a nightvision scope if don't already have one!!!!


----------

